# Pesseries/sideaffects.



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Hi ladies! How hard is the 2ww? It's draging! My embryo's will be 8 days today. Just wondering about sideaffects from the pesseries. I have been feeling lightheaded from yesterday. It's more intense today. I had the lighheaded last nat fet and i got a BFP! Thats the only symptom i had last time and i've got it again. It's more intense this time. When i stand up i go dizzy for a few seconds. Do you think it's the pesseries or could i be really lucky and be getting a pg symptom? I've read the leflet in the pessery box and it just has 3 side affects,the runs,sore bum and wind. Nothing about lighhead/dizzy.

Thanks for reading ladies and goodluck to you all.

XDAWNX


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

I also got this when i got my BFP's.....don't think it can be the pessaries as i got it when i wasn;t using pessaries ( and i'm getting it now..but daren't get my hopes up... )  Really hope it means a BFP for you!


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Hi Pem! Thanks for your reply. Fingers crossed it means we are pg,yay!!!!!!!! Goodluck hun! Whens your test date?

XDAWNX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Fingers & toes crossed that it is a good sign (although if embies only 8 days old today then very early to be getting any pg symptoms)    Frustratingly, yes, any form of progesterone (Cyclogest, Gestone, Crinone etc...even natural progesterone after ovulation) can cause those symptoms.  Here's just some of the side effects/symptoms of progesterone...

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems eg frequent peeing
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms

Personally I wouldn't read anything into any symptoms...

Good luck to both of you  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Natasha for your reply. I am going totally loopy on this 2ww. Would it make a diff if you was carrying twins? Would 8 days still be too early? Just clutching at straws.


XDAWNX


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

hehehehe...deep down i know i can't have any symptoms yet......but i like to convince myself....it's all part of the torture isn;t it.. . I know a girl who got symptoms/BFP 6dpt with 3 day embies...it was twins...

good luck dawnie..keep us posted!


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Dawnie

I am going mad too day 5 post blast transfer
Dawn


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

we are all going mad together then....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again Dawnie

You'd be 6dp3dt today so you're embies are 9 days old...and no, it's not unheard of to get a +ve result this early, especially if it was twins but most women wouldn't have any symptoms until they're around 6 weeks pg (at present you'd be less than 4 wks pg).  Of the times I've conceived (6, 5 of which were, admittedly early mcs) I've never had a clue and symptoms have been pretty much same.....of course, we are all different though !

Only once embie reaches blastocyst stage at 5/6 days old is it at stage to implant, usually around 24hrs later...and only once good level of HCG released would it be detectable by peestick...and cause pg like symptoms, although progesterone can cause similar pg symptoms, whether from the additional progesterone meds or from naturally produced progesterone....when embie implants, the release of HCG causes a message to be sent to our ovaries to continue producing progesterone.

I can completely empathise with you ladies...the 2ww is enough to send even the sanest woman completely fruit loopy....

Sticky vibes and positive thoughts to all of you  
Good luck
Natasha x


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

yep it don't get any easier this 2ww. I'm keeping myself busy but still can't stop thinking has it worked? Am i pg? 
Thankyou Natasha for your messages and your support. I love this website.
I've got spots/little lumps around my nipples now lol! Got to stop analising aaaaarrrrhhhh!
Sticky vibes to us all. Keep me posted ladies. Whens your test days? I'm gona test a week tomorrow so my beanies will be 17 days old. Natasha do you think i will be ok to test then?

XDawnieX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey hun

Stop analysing      ...you'll go   

Testing when your embies are 17 days old is plenty of time to get accurate result...the earliest to test would be around when embies are 14 days old...hopefully you'd get a reliable result then....and fingers crossed for a BFP !  

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## solucky (Apr 16, 2008)

hi

i am 8dp3dt and am getting strong af pains...cud it be the pessaries? or  shud i just accept that it is af coming?

thanks girls.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

solucky said:


> hi
> 
> i am 8dp3dt and am getting strong af pains...cud it be the pessaries? or shud i just accept that it is af coming?
> 
> thanks girls.


To be completely honest....it could be anything !! The progesterone side effects are similar to pg symptoms which are similar to AF symptoms....there's no way of knowing until you test on OTD.

At 8dp3dt it could even be implantation as your embies would be 11 days old. On one of my FETs I had really strong cramping around same time.....consultant said he believed it was implantation pains, although sadly it did result in early mc. BUT that not saying yours would result in same.....lots of women get some cramping in 2ww and early pregnancy so it could be a good sign.

Have a look at these polls on Voting board....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Also, if you use the search tool you'll find your concern is a frequently raised one so lots of threads discussing it 

I know it's easier said than done but I'd try not to anaylse anything as it's too early to know what's happening...just try and keep that PMA !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Hiya girls! I've been getting the cramps on and off for the passed 3 days. Nothing to day so far. Been having hot flushes and spaced out feeling aswel. I really have got a feeling it's not a sideafect from the pesseries. I really hope i'm not counting my chickens but i had the spaces out feeling last time and got a bfp. The time before i did a med fet cycle and had no symptoms at all and got bfn. My beanies are 12 days today.


XDAWNX


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Dawn

mine are 13 days old today tested BFN. But i had that spaced out feeling Sunday and a bit shakey. I am having hot flushes too but I think the drugs can cause that
Dawn


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

mine are 13 days old today also....BFN here..also got shakey feelings, sickness, cramps etc etc...progesterone is responsible i am sure...but then again it could just as easily be early pregnancy...holding out the teeniest bit of hope here....hope you get your bfp dawnie


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Oh girles i'm sorry you got BFN's. I'm sure it's too early for testing. When's your otd? I'm not gona test till sunday. Embryo's will be 17 days old then. I'm not sure now. The peseries are very cruel. I just thought thet have to list all the side affects on the leflet. They only list 3 side affects. The pesseries are used to treat PMT and post natal depresstion. My best friend always takes them for post natal depresstion. She's on baby number 5. She spoke to the top consultan last week and he never mentioned any other side affects from whats stated on the packet. I just think aswel if they are treated to treat pmt and pnd why would the side affects be pg symptoms and af symptoms? Sorry girls i'm just clutching at straws and going mad on this 2ww.

Hope you both test again in 2 days and get a BFPPPP!

XDAWNX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

dawniek said:


> Oh girles i'm sorry you got BFN's. I'm sure it's too early for testing. When's your otd? I'm not gona test till sunday. Embryo's will be 17 days old then. I'm not sure now. The peseries are very cruel. I just thought thet have to list all the side affects on the leflet. They only list 3 side affects. The pesseries are used to treat PMT and post natal depresstion. My best friend always takes them for post natal depresstion. She's on baby number 5. She spoke to the top consultan last week and he never mentioned any other side affects from whats stated on the packet. I just think aswel if they are treated to treat pmt and pnd why would the side affects be pg symptoms and af symptoms? Sorry girls i'm just clutching at straws and going mad on this 2ww.
> 
> Hope you both test again in 2 days and get a BFPPPP!
> 
> XDAWNX


It's used for PMT (and often PND) to balance hormones......we use it during treatment because we don't have the natural progesterone that would normally be released following ovulation (from the corpus luteum) as we've had EC....or during FET just as some additional support. It's the varying hormone levels, especially of progesterone and oestrogen that cause PMT (and PND) and which effect our serotonin levels(the "happy" hormone)......and it's progesterone which supports early pregnancy until placenta takes over at around 12 weeks...which is why it may cause pregnancy (and period/AF) like symptoms.

I didn't just write the list off the top of my head to frustrate or confuse anyone  , I researched/read about it after I had symptoms during 1st IVF and using Cyclogest and then asked my consultant about it.....this is where I got the list I mentioned...

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/meds/a604017.html

and here's some more info about Progesterone and progesterone support...

"Does progesterone cause mood changes?

The brain has both estrogen and progesterone receptors. In women who have epilepsy, seizures are known to occur more frequently during times of high estrogen (late follicular phase and ovulation) and they are decreased when progesterone is high. In this sense, progesterone acts a a brain anesthetic to some degree. High doses of progesterone can be very sedating.

Women who have depression, have lower brain levels of serotonin, thus the success of medications that block the body's degradation of serotonin and allow brain levels to remain higher. Estrogens are known to block one of the enzymes (monoamine oxidase - MAO) which degrades serotonin with the result of elevating mood. Progestogens, probably more so than natural progesterone, increase MAO concentration thus producing depression and irritability. Pure progestogen treatment without estrogen, such as DepoProvera® is know to worsen depression in women who already have a tendency toward or clinical signs of depression. The combination of estrogen plus progestogens such as used in birth control pills and menopausal hormonal replacement therapy does not tend to worsen mood because the compounds are neutralizing each other. There are some women who are more sensitive to certain hormones so their doses may need to be adjusted"

http://www.wdxcyber.com/nmood11.htm

http://www.drugs.com/sfx/progesterone-side-effects.html

I really _really_ hope your symptoms are the real thing but it's hard to know at such an early stage whether it's the drugs or a good sign....fingers crossed for it being a very good sign !!

Lots of luck and sticky vibes
Natasha    

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Natasha, thanks for your reply. The website's are really useful. I was so convinced i was having pg symptoms but from reading the websites i know it's prob from the pesseries. The only symptoms i had last time was a lighthead on and off. This time got allsorts gonig on. Feeling a bit run down and negitive today. My period is due tomorrow. I've had no headahkes which i normally get before AF. Clutching on to that hope lol!
Thanks again Natasha for your suport and replys. Hope my last message did'nt sound off hand about the pesseries.


Take care

XDAWNX


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

don't they stop af coming too?
Dawn


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

I've heard they can delay AF or even make AF come early. It say's it on the leflet aswel. x


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

mine was due Sunday but hasn't arrived yet
Dawn


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

I am experiencing breast tenderness and this is very unusual for me, Erect nipples constantly, very unusual too, but due to ET and being down regulated ( not seen AF since early DEC 09) I dont even know when to look out for the evil witch..... Thanks for the list Natasha.

GOOD luck to you all  

Benett x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

they definitely delay periods/mc...my last pregnancy which we mc i was using cyclogest...2 days after we stopped using them the mc took hold physically....i am now 2 days late and this is defo the cyclogest...my breasts are really tender at the moment...much worse at night.....


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello ladies
Thought it was just me driving myself MAD with these "symptoms"!!   Period is due today and my OTD is 12th. Been getting a few cramps, sore boobs and feeling knackered but who knows. Hate the 2 ww. Finding it really hard to maintain my PMA! Feels like torture!! 

PL x


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

I know what you mean PL.

I am not sure it has worked for us this time to be honest, not feeling very positive, in the past my mind has played tricks on me and I dont want to be made a fool of by mother nature again so kinda think it hasnt worked, thought I registered some mild, mild cramping monday and yesterday but that could be poost EC as they said I was very inflammed and that it would take 2-3 weeks to go down.. *sigh* 

8 days to go...

Good luck

Benett x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey ladies

Keep the PMA !!          

Sticky positive orangey vibes to you all 

Take care
Natasha



PS...Dawnie...none of your posts have sounded off hand hun


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

getting cramps today day 9 not looking good
dawn


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Newday said:


> getting cramps today day 9 not looking good
> dawn


Could be implantation.......could be progesterone 

You know I'm gonna keep an eye on you ladies now  

 

Love n hugs
Natasha xx


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Natasha!
I'm not feeling very positive either today. It started yesterday. Felt real low. Had cramps on and off for 3 but nothing yesterday. Cramps on and off today. AF due today. Got veiny boobs and belly. Been in a steaming mood since yesterday. Been on knicker checks today. Feel wet down there but luckley nothing yet. Oh got the runs aswel lol!

Sticky orange vibes to us all!!

DAWNIEX


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

I have had bad cramps before all three of my BFP's...........make of that what you will...lol

Steamin mood here too....

loads of       for everyone....


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

yes but day 9 after blasts is too late isn't it?

There is red when I wipe but nothing on liner (TMI
Dawn


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

I just don't  think there is any way of knowing...i have had different things every time..always had cramps though...have had the 'seasick' feeling...this time my boobs are well sore..never had that b4 apart from when pregnant with Edie...

I am 100% convinced that this is an absolute BFN for us...i have been bad and tested today (sorry minxy i just couldn't help myself     ), we are on day 27...embie is 14 days old and the test picks up at 10miu....apart from a miracle, we are looking at another round of IVF......bleurgh   

Keep the faith though girls...my BFN makes your chances of getting a BFP higher..(statistics..damn statistics..lol)


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

well it's seems to be brown with bits like string not sure what is going on
Dawn


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

oooooooo Dawn it could be implantation. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. I've still got on off cramps. No blood or anything yet. Please stay away AF!
Pem i'm really sorry you got a BFN. Sending big hugsssss!!! Hope your ok.

XDAWNIEX


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

what 9 days after blast transfer isn't it a bit too late
Dawn


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

I'm not sure dawn. Maybe they could be late implanters? Natasha might know the answer. Keeping my fingerssss so crossed for you. Wish we could all get a BFP! My mate has just been round. She is 32 weeks pg with baby number 5. Hope her pg vibe and babydust rubbed off onto me lol!

XDAWNIEX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies

Just checking in on you to see how you're all doing 

Newday....have you tested today ?  Some bleeding 9dp5dt could be very late implantation with just a bit of bleed coming away due to higher oestrogen levels...could be so many reasons.

It's not unheard of at all for some ladies to get bleeding/spotting in 2ww and early pregnancy....I had full on bleeds for a few months when I was pg many (many!) years ago and a friend of mine had proper bleeds for 6mths, no idea she was pg (no symptoms, no weight gain) and her son was 14 last year....so just shows, we're all different and sometimes you never know until the final test !

Good luck and take care...I'm keeping fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you all  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Morning ladies! Thanks Natasha for checking in on us. Amazing story about your mate,wow!
I really thought AF was coming yesterday. AF was due. I had weird on off mild cramps all day. I was in such a mood. Woke up today and the cramps have gone. Thank god,stay away cramps! Weird today,everytime i stand up i go really dizzy,blur vision,tingely legs and feet,short breath. Lasts for about 7 secs. I feel like i need to keep breathing deep aswel. My mum used to pass out in early pg. Clutching at straws again,lol! Little beanies are 14 days old today.

XDAWNIEX


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Should i test on saturday morning? Embryo's will be 16 days. Feel sooooooo spaced out today. It feels like when you blow a balloon up really hard lol.

DAWNIEX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I think you'd probably get an accurate test from today onwards, although obviously the later you leave it, the more HCG should've been released.

All sounds promising     


Pem...did you test again ? 


N x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

I have - BFN again....already planning my next attempt..i am that certain it is accurate now! Thanks for checkin on us!

It is my daughters 2nd birthday tomorrow, so i have lots of happy things to keep my mind occupied, focusing on what we have rather than what we don,t..

loads of luck for a BFP girls.....


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

sorry pem it's BFN for me too
Dawn


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

So sorry Dawn.......  Its so so crappy isn't it........


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry to *Dawn* and *pem*...life really is poop sometimes isn't it 



*Dawnie*...thinking of you and keeping everything crossed  

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

OH PEM honey really sorry. Really good you are already thinking positive and looking ahead to the next one. It's really nice to have your little one's Bday tomorrow what a great thing to have happening to focus on and way to go on the GREAT POSITIVE ATTITUDE!! Sending you lots of hugs.

Dawn- Sorry it didnt work this time, I am keeping you in my thoughts too for next time round...sending you lots of hugs too.

Dawniek- keeping my fingers crossed for you aswell. 


Benett x


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

I'm sooooo sorry Dawn and Pem. Life is so cruel. It's the worst feeling ever getting a BFN. I remember that feeling and i'm so scared to test. Sending big hugs to you both.

Thanks for your suport ladies. It's nice to be able to chat to pep that really understand for a change.
Will keep you all posted. Think saturday is gona be D day. Think i'm gona hang onto the fact that i'm might be pg for just one more day. Plus it's nice having hubby running about after me lol.

XDAWNIEX


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Pem enjoy your daughters birthday. My boy will be 2 in july. Take care hun! x


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Hiya Bennet!
Well i've had loads of symptoms this time. Last fet cycle i just had a slight lighthead. I've had alsorts this time. I thought there's no way these's symptoms are from the pesseries. I had spaced out feeling,lighthead,dizzy when standing up,starving all the time,bigger boobs,veiny boobs,veiny tummy,spots on my boobs,moody,cramps on and off on day 8,9,10. I did a clearblue dig test on sat morning and it came up straight away BFP! I tested 13 days passed a 3 day transfer. My otd is tommorow. I'm still in shock! I have to say i'm soooooooo tierd today. Not had sickness yet but bring it on lol!
Bennet your symptoms do sound promising but the ladies on here will tell you that the drugs do have sideaffets. I've never had sideaffects from the pesseries but some ladies do.
Goodluck Bennet. Sending lots of babydust. Keep me posted!!!!!!!

XDAWNX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Woo hoo....congrats on the BFP Dawnie   

Good luck to everyone else  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Thankyou so much Natasha. Thanks for all your replys they have really helped me through this 2ww. Still along way to go. It's my otd tomorrow morning at the hospital. It's another 2ww now to scan day,yikessssssss!

XDAWNX


----------

